# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Абоненты Tele2 смогут воспользоваться бесплатным антивирусом Eset!

## olejah

ESET объявляет о сотрудничестве с Tele2, альтернативным оператором мобильной связи. Для его абонентов компания выпустила специальную версию продукта ESET NOD32 для Android – Mobile Security Tele2.

Теперь клиенты Tele2 могут защитить мобильные устройства на Android, бесплатно скачав специальную версию ESET NOD32 – приложение Mobile Security Tele2. Интерфейс продукта адаптирован для планшетов и смартфонов. Сервис доступен всем абонентам Tele2, в том числе и в поездках по России.

Операционная система Android установлена на большинстве мобильных устройств, продаваемых в мире. По статистике IDC, 85% смартфонов, реализованных производителями в первом квартале 2017 года, работают на этой платформе.

При этом до 99% вредоносных программ, атакующих мобильные устройства, нацелены именно на Android. По данным ESET, в 2017 году ежемесячно появляется до 300 новых Android-угроз. Количество версий программ-вымогателей для этой платформы увеличилось на 436,54% в сравнении с прошлым годом.

Злоумышленники нередко обходят систему безопасности Google Play и распространяют на площадке вредоносные приложения. Среди последних инцидентов – появление в официальном магазине шпионского ПО и банковского трояна.

Mobile Security Tele2 в режиме реального времени защищает смартфоны и планшеты от вредоносных программ, включая новые, ранее неизвестные угрозы. Продукт позволяет просканировать устройство на предмет вирусов, предотвратить заражение или установку потенциально опасных приложений.

Mobile Security Tele2 можно установить со страницы продукта на Google Play или, набрав команду *381*1# на смартфоне или планшете. Для максимальной защиты устройства ESET рекомендует расширенную версию Mobile Security Tele2 с абонентской платой 2 рубля в сутки, которая списывается с мобильного счета пользователя. Версия включает функции «Антиспам», «Антивор» и другие полезные возможности.

«ESET не первый год сотрудничает с операторами связи в России и СНГ, – говорит Алексей Косиченко, директор департамента развития ESET Russia. – Чтобы адаптировать продукт для клиентов Tele2, мы учитывали опыт ранее запущенных проектов и потребности пользователей. Mobile Security Tele2 осуществляет всесторонний мониторинг и защиту мобильных устройств даже от новейших вирусов. Понятный и интуитивный интерфейс позволяет в три клика активировать премиум-версию антивируса прямо из приложения и пользоваться всеми его преимуществами».

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

